# MON I PAD NE SYNCHRONISE PAS ICAL



## mlavesvre (17 Avril 2012)

J'ai un IPAd et un IPHONE que j'ai synchronisés avec ICLOUD. (je n'ai pas pu synchroniser mon mac pro car je suis encore sous OS 10.6 incompatible ICLOUD).
La synchronisation marche très bien pour les contacts, les mails, les rappels et les photos.
Pour le calendrier (ICAL), ce qui est entré sur le IPAD se transfère sans problème sur l'IPHONE mais cela ne marche pas en sens inverse (IPHONE ---> IPAD)
Comment améliorer cela?


----------



## Larme (17 Avril 2012)

Les calendriers que tu utilises sur ton iPhone sont-ils bien iCloud, et non pas d'un compte GMail ou autre non configuré sur l'iPhone ?
Dans Réglages/iCloud, tu as bien Calendrier de mis ?


----------



## Lefenmac (17 Avril 2012)

mlavesvre


Tu connais des trucs du genre "bonjour" et "merci"? Ca coûte rien et ça montre le niveau d'éducation....


----------



## mlavesvre (20 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
Il ne devrait pas y avoir de problème puisque j'utilise Ical et que les deux appareils (Ipad et Iphone) sont sous Icloud. De plus je rappelle que ça marche dans un sens (Ipad --> Iphone) mais pas en sens inverse.
Merci de votre aide


----------

